# Mollies,Guppies, Tetras, Angelfish in One 30 gallon aquarium



## FishNewbie

I am a complete newbie to fish. I am planning to setup a 30 gallon planted aquarium. I want to get Mollies, Guppies, Tetras and Angel Fish to create the community fish tank 

I would appreciate it if experts on this forum could answer a few question and help me with my fish selection.

1)I have heard that the Angelfish would eat any fish that fits in its mouth , then why are they listed as compatible to tetras on the fish compatibility chart. If they will eat my other fish ..I dont want to get the Angel Fish eventhough I have my heart set on it. 

2) How many of each ( mollies, guppies, tetras and angel fish) do you recommend I can keep in a 30 gl tank. I was thinking of 4 mollies, 2 guppies, 6 tetras and 2 angel fish.

3) I have read that mollies and guppies reproduce profusely and I wouldnt know what to do with the extra fish. I dont have friends that are into fish and I dont want other carnivorous fish to eat these new babies. So I was thinking of just getting 4 male mollies and 2 male guppies. Will they be okay without a female partner or will it cause them to be aggresive towards each other.

4)If you think these are not good matchings please reccommend fish species that will go well togeather. I want colorful peaceful community fish. 

Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## FishNewbie

*Sorry about the double post..don't know how that happened.*

Sorry about the double post..don't know how that happened.


----------



## Amphitrite

No probs, I have removed the duplicate thread.


----------



## Lupin

*Re: Mollies,Guppies, Tetras, Angelfish in One 30 gallon aqua*

Welcome.:wave:


FishNewbie said:


> 1)I have heard that the Angelfish would eat any fish that fits in its mouth , then why are they listed as compatible to tetras on the fish compatibility chart. If they will eat my other fish ..I dont want to get the Angel Fish eventhough I have my heart set on it.


All depends on what species of angelfish you are keeping. Neons and cardinals should never be mixed with the angelfish at all regardless of their species. Why? These fish are quite small and will easily fit in their mouths. Tetras are naturally their prey in the wild.
Altum angelfish will easily consume most tetras hence it is advisable to keep only large deep-bodied tetras like the bleeding hearts and black skirt tetras. Swordtails are fine but most platies and guppies are not. Scalare angelfish however will not eat all livebearers with the possible exception of scalares.

Scalare angelfish are the ones you commonly get in stores. Altums are very rare. This is simply to note if any confusion ever occurs. 


> 2) How many of each ( mollies, guppies, tetras and angel fish) do you recommend I can keep in a 30 gl tank. I was thinking of 4 mollies, 2 guppies, 6 tetras and 2 angel fish.


Stick with mollies, tetras and guppies. Angelfish require the minimum tank height of 18 inches. Make sure your tetras will tolerate the alkaline conditions your mollies require as well otherwise stick to tetras instead with the rasboras and cherry barbs.


> 3) I have read that mollies and guppies reproduce profusely and I wouldnt know what to do with the extra fish. I dont have friends that are into fish and I dont want other carnivorous fish to eat these new babies. So I was thinking of just getting 4 male mollies and 2 male guppies. Will they be okay without a female partner or will it cause them to be aggresive towards each other.


An all male group is fine with occasional fin nipping so store Melafix in your cabinet. Your tetras will serve to control the fry population however if all fish are well-fed, then they'll fail in their course to consume the fry.


----------



## FishNewbie

*Thanks Blue.*

Thanks for the detailed reply Blue. It really helped.


----------

